# Partner dashboard



## Uvafan15 (Feb 2, 2015)

After getting nowhere with uber support (shocker) I am hoping someone here has came across the same issue. I am attempting to log into to partners.uber.com site (partner dashboard but every time I go there it automatically redirects me to my rider account and shows my rider history. 

Any idea how I get to my driver history? This just recently became an issue.


----------



## chiefTomato (Aug 21, 2016)

A shot in the dark, maybe something went funky with your cookies, cache, web history. Try clearing those in your browser settings and then reload. See if that helps.


----------



## Uvafan15 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion. I tried that. No luck.


----------



## chiefTomato (Aug 21, 2016)

Hmmm. Did you try fully logging out once it throws you to the rider site before going back to try partner site? Seems it is keeping that login stored somewhere weird and keeps referencing it. I know if im in partner site and then navigate to rider site it bypasses login. So they share some cookies and sessions data somewhere.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

chiefTomato said:


> Hmmm. Did you try fully logging out once it throws you to the rider site before going back to try partner site? Seems it is keeping that login stored somewhere weird and keeps referencing it. I know if im in partner site and then navigate to rider site it bypasses login. So they share some cookies and sessions data somewhere.


Did you even try to log in to the partner site yourself?


----------



## chiefTomato (Aug 21, 2016)

Well you are just rude. But if you can read what you quoted, I said "if I am in the partner site." So.. yes I did.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Uvafan15 said:


> After getting nowhere with uber support (shocker) I am hoping someone here has came across the same issue. I am attempting to log into to partners.uber.com site (partner dashboard but every time I go there it automatically redirects me to my rider account and shows my rider history.
> 
> Any idea how I get to my driver history? This just recently became an issue.


Do you actually drive anyone recently? Did they rate you?


----------



## PattoMDan (Dec 4, 2016)

Uvafan15 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I tried that. No luck.


I have had similar issues myself in the past that possibly relates to cookies in my browser cache. All my login credentials are organised using an Individual account with 1Password by Agilebites. I had the link to the Uber Sign In screen stored there for convenience.

Despite only being an Uber Rider and not a partner, there was a time that I contemplated registering as an Uber Partner Driver with my own account. I only completed part of the process. An Uber Partner Dashboard was created for me and presumably linked to my main Uber account.

Identical login credentials are used for both the Uber Rider and Partner accounts. This was a recent change Uber made because in a Quora post I read owners of older accounts have claimed there used to be separate accounts for Uber Riders and Partners, particularly if the owners had them registered under different phone numbers, until Uber surreptitiously combined them into a single account, likely with simplicity in mind. I think we can agree that combining them has created problems.

Try logging into your Uber account in your web browser on a desktop computer from the Uber Sign In screen that gives you options between Rider and Partner sign in. Unfortunately, due to not being a full fledged user on here, I cannot post the URL link in this thread.

Do a web search for "Sign into Your Uber Account" to find the link that will direct you to the Sign In page on Uber's website. From here you can choose between Driver and Rider sign in.

Best of luck,


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

A lot of times your phone number is linked to one or the other. I have each account associated with different emails so maybe try that.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

I had problems with my Chromebook - try a different browser / computer and isolate the problem (chrome on my iMac works, chrome on Chromebook does not)


----------



## dominicr (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm having the same issue, I can access some of the partner dashboard if I click on the link for a payment statement but as soon as I go to my profile I get redirected to the riders side.

EDIT: By hitting the 'Drive for Uber' on the riders page I got access to my partners page


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

very simple to fix, use a private browsing session. 

In Chrome --> New Incognito window (ctrl-shift-N)
In IE --> in-private browsing (ctrl-shift-P)


----------



## Ridester_Staff (Aug 25, 2017)

This happened to me a while back and I had to go into an Uber Greenlight location to get it fixed. I tried that private browsing session and it didn't help.

My account actually got deactivated without realizing it (I wasn't using fake GPS lol)... I would shoot Uber a quick email if the private browsing session doesn't work for you.


----------

